
Ask HN: Hobby “space” projects for developers? Or something like that? - 101008
Hello, I have a Master in Computer Science and I almost 15 years of experience working in the private sector, developing API, architectures designs, in large companies, startups, etc. I am currently working as a &quot;CTO&quot; (between quotes) in a new startup, defining scopes, architectures, doing dev work, also devops, etc.<p>However, I noticed I enjoy everything space related: books, films, tv shows. And I thought it would be nice to work on a place like that (although the dream is to work a place like NASA, I know it is impossible). Anyway, I wonder if there are any amateur projects to do as a hobbyst, space related. I dont know if you can rent a satelite and do stuff (a là DigitalOcean), or something like that.<p>Does anyone has any resource on how to start doing some projects that could land in a career in space-related?<p>Thanks!
======
msadowski
Not strictly what you are looking for but I can recommend the Orbital Index
Newsletter ([https://orbitalindex.com/](https://orbitalindex.com/)). You might
find some interesting projects in their awesome space repo:
[https://github.com/orbitalindex/awesome-
space](https://github.com/orbitalindex/awesome-space)

------
ivars
I know nothing about the space related career, but have you checked out
AstroPy tutorials? They seem pretty nice to wet your appetite and maybe spring
up some ideas.

[http://learn.astropy.org/](http://learn.astropy.org/)

------
schappim
Exodus Orbitals[1] say they will rent one to you.

[https://www.exodusorbitals.com/](https://www.exodusorbitals.com/)

------
4x5-Guy
You could always start doing high powered rocketry. Some of the current rocket
companies started that way. You could also develop a payload and test it as
well.

------
sigmaprimus
How about AMSAT?

[https://www.amsat.org](https://www.amsat.org)

Plus you get to have all the fun of learning and getting your HAM! (73 VE7XML)

